# Need Hay Hauled Long Distance



## FirstContactLLC (May 3, 2014)

We are new to this site but have hay hauling available from and to any state at the best rates. We have vans and reefers available for small squares as well as flatbeds and step decks for round bales or small or large squares. Prefer legal width loads but on occasion can get a driver to take an over width load. Prefer loads going over 300 miles. Google Hay Hauled Best Rates and look for our You Tube link.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk first contact....


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

welcome aboard, nice video of hay moving


----------

